# Crock Pot Meatloaf and More......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The best way to cook is by all means the lazy way, with very little cleaning and waste of energy; my pot is got to be 20 plus years' old, simple low-high setting no timer and with a few tricks I`m able to make just about everything, this meatloaf is a simple recipe but is pack into a Reynolds oven baked bag and in just 1 ½ to 2 hours or till a internal temp of 170 (this one hit 190) and is done, served it hot or cold for sandwiches and the beauty of this way of cooking is that at the same time and in another bag you can make the vegetables for a beautiful readytogo meal.
:beercheer:
Some info on slow cookers...
https://www.yahoo.com/food/how-to-make-the-most-of-your-slow-cooker-100244661003.html







Miko likes my cooking


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a great idea, thanks !


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Meatloaf is a great meal and it freezes well too, I have been experimenting with it and found that by eliminating beef and using a combination of pork and chicken makes for a moist and less fatty loaf ,I also add oats to it for extra fiber and nutrients even my meatballs get wheat gem ,I think I have a TV dinner frozen that I will try and see how it has turn out after 30 days in the frezzer.Will post the results.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> The best way to cook is by all means the lazy way, with very little cleaning and waste of energy; my pot is got to be 20 plus years' old, simple low-high setting no timer and with a few tricks I`m able to make just about everything, this meatloaf is a simple recipe but is pack into a Reynolds oven baked bag and in just 1 ½ to 2 hours or till a internal temp of 170 (this one hit 190) and is done, served it hot or cold for sandwiches and the beauty of this way of cooking is that at the same time and in another bag you can make the vegetables for a beautiful readytogo meal.
> :beercheer:
> Some info on slow cookers...
> https://www.yahoo.com/food/how-to-make-the-most-of-your-slow-cooker-100244661003.html
> ...


Gotta love the "Crock Pot!!!!" Pigs in a blanket, vegetable soup, beef stew, pinto beans, lima beans, venison stew, you name it, I love my crock pots!!!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Might try these, RTG.....or anyone else for that matter....
https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=1377328

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/236881/slow-cooker-stuffed-peppers/

You can use any kind of meat you like...beef, pork, chicken, turkey, venison, groundhog (yes, groundhog), squirrel, you name it, it's all good!! :beercheer:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jesus Jumpin' Jehosaphat, what the hell am I doing on a recipe thread??? :dunno:
Where's my beer??? Bo, Bo, I need another one.............


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

After 30 days in the freezer I couldn`t tell the difference ,well from a stored bought tv dinner yes ,but it was really moist and fresh just took it out of the plastic container, I don`t reheat in plastic in the micro ,plated it and just drop a few drops of tabasco and ketchup ,great meal ,next I will canned some of it and see after a few months .
My Meatloaf.
3 pounds ground turkey
2 pounds ground pork
1 onion
6-8 garlic cloves 
2 tbsp black pepper
¼ cup Italian dry herb mix or fresh 
2 tbsp sea salt 
1 cup milk
1 cup oats
4 eggs 
Mix meats, process onion, garlic, dry herbs, pepper, and salt, add to eggs and mix well, add to meat, add well soak oats and milk and mix well .Fry a small piece of mixture and taste, add more salt if needed. Fill your mold, top with ketchup or favorite sauce or no sauce if you plan to freeze it and baked in a 350* oven for about 1:20 minutes or till meter register 155* internal temp.I have used rice, fresh bread crumbs, wheat germ for the filling also but I like Oats.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The first thing my wife cooked in the new electric pressure cooker was meatloaf.
I was skeptical but it turned out great and only took about 20 minutes to cook.
The pressure cooker can also slow cook so it's a worthwhile addition to the kitchen.


----------

